# My thoughts on nofap after 4 months...



## kuhan1923

I decided to go nofap for 4 months to try it out (while taking classes at uni). After about a few weeks i started noticing some differences in myself: i was much more aggressive with people (can be good or bad), wasn't afraid to speak my mind/give my opinion/raise my voice in situations (good i think), went to sleep early because it was depressing to be alone at nights (good or bad), was very aggressive with girls, almost appearing kind of desperate, but was able to control myself in situations through some self discipline (good or bad).

The greatest benefit for me was that i was more energetic around people, and more confident around other people and girls. Easy to smile, give positive energy, eye contact, flirt, establish social "network" at school, etc.

The worst part was the mood swings (super happy after getting a number, got a lot, to depressed when nothing happens or when girl responds late). Worst part is definitely that you start to get a little desperate after no success (even if you get a lot of numbers and hang out, but nothing escalates). And you start beating yourself up for it, small or big mistakes (not healthy lol). You also stop caring as much about your passions and work related stuff, and more about girls (so you really take care of yourself, diet, dress nice, etc etc).

Conclusion: Moderation is best imo. I'd say once or twice a week (im aiming for once a week, but if i feel unable to work or get desperate, im definitely fapping).

Edit: And for those of you wondering what stopped the no fap... I had a really tough final at the end of the quarter, was pulling an all nighter for it, and basically i just cracked (it's hard to study when you have a boner).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

kuhan1923 said:


> I decided to go nofap for 4 months to try it out (while taking classes at uni). After about a few weeks i started noticing some differences in myself: i was much more aggressive with people (can be good or bad), wasn't afraid to speak my mind/give my opinion/raise my voice in situations (good i think), went to sleep early because it was depressing to be alone at nights (good or bad), was very aggressive with girls, almost appearing kind of desperate, but was able to control myself in situations through some self discipline (good or bad).
> 
> The greatest benefit for me was that i was more energetic around people, and more confident around other people and girls. Easy to smile, give positive energy, eye contact, flirt, establish social "network" at school, etc.
> 
> The worst part was the mood swings (super happy after getting a number, got a lot, to depressed when nothing happens or when girl responds late). Worst part is definitely that you start to get a little desperate after no success (even if you get a lot of numbers and hang out, but nothing escalates). *And you start beating yourself up for it*, small or big mistakes (not healthy lol). You also stop caring as much about your passions and work related stuff, and more about girls (so you really take care of yourself, diet, dress nice, etc etc).
> 
> Conclusion: Moderation is best imo. I'd say once or twice a week (im aiming for once a week, but if i feel unable to work or get desperate, im definitely fapping).
> 
> Edit: And for those of you wondering what stopped the no fap... I had a really tough final at the end of the quarter, was pulling an all nighter for it, and basically i just cracked (it's hard to study when you have a boner).


:lol...:blank I will never grow up.


----------



## AnotherGuy

That's actually interesting stuff man, in terms of the differences you noticed. I think I'll have to try this. I know the self control is a b***, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## kuhan1923

Yeah, it's best to try it while you're actively going to school because you're socializing with people. But you'll drive yourself crazy if you're single and don't go to school, or are on winter break or something. So if you want to experiment, a good time to start is at the beginning of a new quarter/semester imo.

It's always best to experience things for yourself, everybody is different, and that's why i tried it out.


----------



## brooke_brigham

I really don't know about your theory. I don't know a lot about semen but it seems illogical that not releasing it gives you some sort of hormonal boost. I'm fairly sure it doesnt work that way.

seems to me you should just be able to um...fap...when you feel like it and if you're too busy don't.


----------



## kuhan1923

blue_blue said:


> I really don't know about your theory. I don't know a lot about semen but it seems illogical that not releasing it gives you some sort of hormonal boost. I'm fairly sure it doesnt work that way.
> 
> seems to me you should just be able to um...fap...when you feel like it and if you're too busy don't.


If i were to fap whenever i "felt like it", id be fapping about 4 times a day. You can say the same thing about eating donuts, fast food, because i feel like eating that stuff all the time also.

I used to fap about 3-4 times a day actually, and trust me there is a difference in personality when you go from 3-4 times a day fapping to 0 a day. You don't need to use fancy words like hormonal boost or read a book about it, experience is all you need.


----------



## WhatBITW

blue_blue said:


> I really don't know about your theory. I don't know a lot about semen but it seems illogical that not releasing it gives you some sort of hormonal boost. I'm fairly sure it doesnt work that way.
> 
> seems to me you should just be able to um...fap...when you feel like it and if you're too busy don't.


Doesn't work that way for some people though. It's more about porn than the actual act of masturbation though, there's a whole website explaining it http://yourbrainonporn.com/. Therefore NoFap is going to work better or at least produce more notable results, if you're a porn addict and have been for a long time. Otherwise I think it just makes you a bit healthier, in the mind at least lol.


----------



## AnotherGuy

Yea, I didn't want to say it, but I was thinking "how are you going to tell the OP what HE felt?" haha!!

But you're right about the fapping/fast food comparison. I guess it would take the self control to eat better to keep yourself from a fap. It'd take work, I won't lie haha!


----------



## kuhan1923

DharmaCat said:


> It isn't about fapping or not fapping, it is about learning to control and redirect the extra tension that accumulates in your body if you decide to go without. There are many books on this topic.


Redirect the extra tension? Like working out or something?

I train jiu jitsu and lift heavy weights, and i still had the tension after training sessions.


----------



## brooke_brigham

WhatBITW said:


> Doesn't work that way for some people though. It's more about porn than the actual act of masturbation though, there's a whole website explaining it http://yourbrainonporn.com/. Therefore NoFap is going to work better or at least produce more notable results, if you're a porn addict and have been for a long time. Otherwise I think it just makes you a bit healthier, in the mind at least lol.


No this makes sense. I get it...

and sorry OP I didnt think I was being fancy. Just wondering how not fapping would make you courageous etc but hey, whatever floats your boat


----------



## kuhan1923

DharmaCat said:


> ^ That's why you need to find it, and move it, and transform it. If you just go do your squats or presses, you may free some tension, or you may add some extra -it's random. To be more in control, you have to circulate that energy and use it as needed.
> 
> *Mantak Chia's work is a good place to start if you're interested in the topic.


That's pretty interesting actually, will check it out.


----------



## JimS90

What about erm...'night time episodes'...did they not start when you stopped? I think I did a no fap for about 3 weeks when I was 16 and I found a release to be necessary just to stop them occuring. I think what you said about moderation and doing it once per week was the best thing really.


----------



## arnie

So much anecdote.

Someone should do a scientific study to see if nofap actually works.


----------



## dkarazhov

Thanks that was a great laugh!


----------



## kuhan1923

JimS90 said:


> What about erm...'night time episodes'...did they not start when you stopped? I think I did a no fap for about 3 weeks when I was 16 and I found a release to be necessary just to stop them occuring. I think what you said about moderation and doing it once per week was the best thing really.


Never had them actually. Unless you're talking about pre ejaculation or whatever its called, had plenty of those.


----------



## JimS90

kuhan1923 said:


> Never had them actually. Unless you're talking about pre ejaculation or whatever its called, had plenty of those.


Nocturnal emissions. I've tried it between seeing my significant other for a week and also just under two weeks at a time and I don't remember having any emissions personally within that time scale. I think no fap does improve performance and feeling in the sack, but it makes me VERY VERY sexually tense, which is not good if you haven't seen someone for a long time and you don't have an immediate opportunity to have sex  Sitting at your girlfriend's grandparent's or something with a massive boner and kinky thoughts running through your head is not the best situation 

Nice going on the report though, bro  Interesting, if slightly humorous.


----------



## apx24

Haven't masturbated in 2 days and I'm already feeling sexually frustrated. Why do female presenters on TV have to wear short skirts and high heels all the time? Even watching TV is pissing me off now.


----------



## JustRachel

4months of no sex / fap sounds like HELL to me.

Within 4 days I'm irritated with anyone/anything and within a week it actually aches :blank

Thank god I'm not a man :lol


----------



## kuhan1923

apx24 said:


> Haven't masturbated in 2 days and I'm already feeling sexually frustrated. Why do female presenters on TV have to wear short skirts and high heels all the time? Even watching TV is pissing me off now.


Yep, during those 4 months i didn't watch any tv and any movies lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

blue_blue said:


> I really don't know about your theory. I don't know a lot about semen but it seems illogical that not releasing it gives you some sort of hormonal boost. I'm fairly sure it doesnt work that way.
> 
> seems to me you should just be able to um...fap...when you feel like it and if you're too busy don't.


Exactly.

This comes up every now and then on here, and it drives me nuts every time. Porn and fapping don't create anxiety, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## kuhan1923

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Exactly.
> 
> This comes up every now and then on here, and it drives me nuts every time. Porn and fapping don't create anxiety, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of.


Never said porn/fap creates anxiety in my post. No fap helps you to get outside though, so i would say it helps to get rid of anxiety (indirectly ofc).


----------



## life01

im sorry, but this is so the placebo effect


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

kuhan1923 said:


> Never said porn/fap creates anxiety in my post. No fap helps you to get outside though, so i would say it helps to get rid of anxiety (indirectly ofc).


I go to lots of concerts and social events, and I probably masturbate more than people would care to know.


----------



## kuhan1923

life01 said:


> im sorry, but this is so the placebo effect


But i never said no fap helped me. Actually i think it made my situation worse (there were more negatives than positives for me, and pretty obvious by my OP).

You could say it was a placebo effect if everything worked out perfect, i got laid, got a girlfriend, was super happy, never frustrated, etc etc. But that was clearly not the case for me...


----------



## kuhan1923

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I go to lots of concerts and social events, and I probably masturbate more than people would care to know.


And? I never said it creates anxiety.

Doing it less indirectly makes you more social though imo. If you masturbated less, then I think you would go to even more concerts and social events. Based on my experience, it's true for me.


----------



## Royals

Believe me self control and discipline are two of the most important characteristics to 
require and mostly to keep. But also the most rewarding. It is the same with your fears and problems. If you conquer a step in your process or everytime do something you fear and not give in you will eventually conquer your obstacles. You need self control, determination and discipline with anything you do. Anyone needs it: teachers, athletes, pastors, soldiers, politicians, parents..... And you will reap the benefits of these. A feeling of self esteem, and empowerment. And having great discipline is also a sign of growing up and becoming more aware of the things wich are good and bad for you.


----------



## life01

kuhan1923 said:


> But i never said no fap helped me. Actually i think it made my situation worse (there were more negatives than positives for me, and pretty obvious by my OP).
> 
> You could say it was a placebo effect if everything worked out perfect, i got laid, got a girlfriend, was super happy, never frustrated, etc etc. But that was clearly not the case for me...


 whether its good or bad, its still the placebo effect


----------



## arnie

apx24 said:


> Haven't masturbated in 2 days and I'm already feeling sexually frustrated. Why do female presenters on TV have to wear short skirts and high heels all the time? Even watching TV is pissing me off now.


:lol


----------



## Setolac

kuhan1923 said:


> I decided to go nofap for 4 months to try it out (while taking classes at uni). After about a few weeks i started noticing some differences in myself: i was much more aggressive with people (can be good or bad), wasn't afraid to speak my mind/give my opinion/raise my voice in situations (good i think), went to sleep early because it was depressing to be alone at nights (good or bad), was very aggressive with girls, almost appearing kind of desperate, but was able to control myself in situations through some self discipline (good or bad).
> 
> The greatest benefit for me was that i was more energetic around people, and more confident around other people and girls. Easy to smile, give positive energy, eye contact, flirt, establish social "network" at school, etc.
> 
> The worst part was the mood swings (super happy after getting a number, got a lot, to depressed when nothing happens or when girl responds late). Worst part is definitely that you start to get a little desperate after no success (even if you get a lot of numbers and hang out, but nothing escalates). And you start beating yourself up for it, small or big mistakes (not healthy lol). You also stop caring as much about your passions and work related stuff, and more about girls (so you really take care of yourself, diet, dress nice, etc etc).
> 
> Conclusion: Moderation is best imo. I'd say once or twice a week (im aiming for once a week, but if i feel unable to work or get desperate, im definitely fapping).
> 
> Edit: And for those of you wondering what stopped the no fap... I had a really tough final at the end of the quarter, was pulling an all nighter for it, and basically i just cracked (it's hard to study when you have a boner).


Just be careful with the power that nofap brings, you might not be able to control it.


----------



## tehuti88

Setolac said:


> Just be careful with the power that nofap brings, you might not be able to control it.


You obviously didn't read the parts where the OP said he's no longer abstaining, and where he said he advocates "moderatefap" over "nofap." Oh, and where he said he's *"definitely fapping."*


----------

